# Hoping to find work Portugal



## Tinaellan

Hi
I am thinking of moving to Portugal in about 6 months. I have my property in the UK on the market but I will need to work. Any tips for a book-keeper (AAT quslified) to set up. I run my own business at the moment so I am looking to do the same in Portugal.


----------



## omostra06

Do you speak Portuguese? if not then you might have to stay in the expat areas like the algarve in order to find some work.


----------



## Veronica

omostra06 said:


> Do you speak Portuguese? if not then you might have to stay in the expat areas like the algarve in order to find some work.


Ermm!!!!!!!!! 
I think you'll find this is an old thread.


----------

